

PSLV-C23 Successfully Launches French Earth Observation Satellite, Four Others - svasan
http://www.isro.org/pslv-c23/mission.aspx

======
swatkat
Today, ISRO's PSLV[1] launched five international satellites into their sun-
synchronous orbits - SPOT-7 from France, AISAT from Germany, NLS 7.1 and 7.2
from Canada, and VELOX-1 from Singapore[2]. This was PSLV's 25th successive
successful mission.

Here's complete launch video if anyone's interested:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UR5S5nNbd4U](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UR5S5nNbd4U)
(00:45:00 onwards)

This was 114th space mission of ISRO. Here's a complete list of ISRO missions
till date:
[http://www.isro.org/publications/pdf/114%20missions%20Brochu...](http://www.isro.org/publications/pdf/114%20missions%20Brochure.pdf)

Next up, I am waiting for GSLV Mk3 X1 mission in July, in which they're going
to test new GSLV Mk3 heavy lifter[3] launch vehicle and a Crew Module[4].

[1][http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polar_Satellite_Launch_Vehicle](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polar_Satellite_Launch_Vehicle)

[2][http://www.isro.org/pslv-c23/pdf/pslv-c23-brochure.pdf](http://www.isro.org/pslv-c23/pdf/pslv-c23-brochure.pdf)

[3][http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geosynchronous_Satellite_Launch...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geosynchronous_Satellite_Launch_Vehicle_Mk_III)

[4][http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISRO_Orbital_Vehicle](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISRO_Orbital_Vehicle)

~~~
pavanky
> 25th successive successful mission.

You added a word. What is more impressive is the current streak of 23
successful missions going back to 1999.

~~~
walls
> successive - following one another or following others

> successful - accomplishing an aim or purpose

What's the extra word here?

~~~
pavanky
There have been 25 total successful missions for PSLV. 23 of them have been
successive / consecutive. Considering that "successive" is not a word used
commonly and that the fact that the number of "successive" missions was wrong,
I thought it was a typo.

------
sremani
PSLV is still constrained by pay-load, it cannot carry more than 2000 kg
loads. India should focus more on getting GSLV MK II and MK III to become more
reliable so heavier pay-loads are delivered.

------
x1798DE
This title is neither descriptive nor neutral. The title in the page itself
seems to be: "PSLV-C23 [Successfully] Launches French Earth Observation
Satellite[- SPOT 7] and four other co-passenger satellites[ from SDSC SHAR,
Sriharikota]"

I've put in brackets the parts of the title that I think can be omitted
without loss of context. If changing the headline, I imagine adding something
like, "Indian Space Organization's PSLV...." to the beginning of that headline
is best.

~~~
dang
You're right: the submitted title ("Indian Space workhorse PSLV delivers
again") was badly editorialized. Submitters: doing that violates the HN
guidelines. If it's necessary to change a title (because it's linkbait or
misleading), please ensure that the title is accurate and neutral.

In this case the content itself has changed as the satellites were launched,
so we've updated the title again.

------
lgp171188
I am amazed to see that this submission has gathered 65+ points without a
single comment before this one.

~~~
nervousvarun
This "very popular but seemingly not discussable" submission phenomenon is
something that also fascinates me.

Is there a clever name for this phenomenon yet? If not...anybody want to
attempt to give it one? 'Cause I got nothin'.

~~~
josefresco
I also feel like many will wait a story out, to see the first few comments
which set the tone for the discussion and give points to debate/discuss.

~~~
nervousvarun
very true and every site is different w/ regard to how the community
responds/handles link discussion but it does seem that sometimes discussion
doesn't seem to be "a thing" for certain links.

It sorta reminds me of
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Googlewhack](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Googlewhack).
Maybe it just needs a clever name?

~~~
chetansastry
"Like" syndrome?

